# U.S. court rules against FCC in TV profanity, nudity cases



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

> WASHINGTON | Thu Jun 21, 2012 11:02pm IST
> 
> (Reuters) - The Supreme Court on Thursday ruled against a government crackdown on broadcast profanity and nudity, saying the Federal Communications Commission had not given fair notice of its policy change in three high-profile incidents.
> 
> The unanimous high court ruling, written by Justice Anthony Kennedy, declared that the FCC's standards were vague as applied to the broadcasts at issue in the case. It did not decide the larger question of whether the indecency policy violated constitutional free-speech rights.


http://in.reuters.com/article/2012/...usa-televsion-indecency-idINBRE85K10W20120621


----------

